# sick and tired



## Arne (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody getting tired of the political commercials?? Every couple minuted the same one hits the tv. If we could find anybody that would play nice with others in the sandbox, think I would vote for them. Only a few days left. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2012)

I hear ya, I am sooooo tired of all the negatively and the doom and gloom.


----------



## robie (Oct 24, 2012)

All sides are such liars! And we are supposed to have confidence in "any" of them? Wonder why they can't be held accountable for their lies.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 24, 2012)

Only 13 days left.............


----------



## flyfishun (Oct 24, 2012)

I have to agree it really is getting old. The bad thing is the Christmas ads will start then. After all its only 61 days till Christmas.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2012)

Be careful.

The discussion of "politics" is not allowed on WMT.

But yes, very tired of all the commercials like everyone else.....


----------



## flyfishun (Oct 24, 2012)

Here here. It is about over but then the holiday stuff starts. After all only 61 days till Christmas.


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2012)

flyfishun said:


> Here here. It is about over but then the holiday stuff starts. After all only 61 days till Christmas.



Oh yea bring that up!!!!!!!  I get real tired of the Christmas stuff too but there are somethings that you just can't get tired of.

A Christmas Story
Christmas Vacation
Christmas songs
AND THE WINE STUFF YOU GET FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## UBB (Oct 24, 2012)

My wife works in retail. Halloween in august and Christmas stuff is already out in Oct.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 24, 2012)

So much money is spent on these ads and they do not real good. Think of what that money could have been used for......


----------



## Arne (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnT said:


> So much money is spent on these ads and they do not real good. Think of what that money could have been used for......


 
I agree, just think what a retirement fund that would be for us.


----------



## Deezil (Oct 24, 2012)

If they put that money into our schools (k-12) every 4 years, we'd be way ahead of where we are right now

Makes me sick. Most of us wont ever even see that much money, let alone in one place/at one time.


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 25, 2012)

i would like to know who thought that "mud slinging" would be a great idea for campaigning for office???....good grief....all these "fools" do is bash each other, talking about the "wrong" things the other did, instead of talking about the "good" things they did for everyone...maybe it's actually because all they "all" do, is screw the little man and really don't have and true, redeeming acts of their one??....that is, perhaps, you happen to be a member of their "millionaire" club???...it seems to me, no matter what party they belong to, the only ones that make out are their cronies that happen to be in the same financial class as our fine career, millionaire politicians....and then all these commercials for the "proposals"...of course one side says how much it will help while the other mentions something almost what seems COMPLETELY unrelated, as a negative, and nobody explains how on earth these 2 things can possibly related in the same proposal....bottom line: all of our "elected officials", who given this fact that WE elected them and therefore SHOULD be working for US, and doing what should be GOOD for US, in turn actually seem to follow their OWN agenda, at OUR expense...


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2012)

G8Keeper, 

I think that is just human nature. Tear the other guy down to build yourself up. I think that (in politics) it is unavoidable. 

Just had a thought... Have any of you folks seen the Richard Pryor movie called "Brewsters Millions"? This was a movie about a guy that had 30 days to spend 30 million dollars. He had a hard time doing it until he rand for political office. I remember a segment in the movie where Pryor is campaigning while a big cube of money gets smaller and smaller.

Good movie. The campaign was that he hated both candidates and wanted everyone to vote for "None of the Above". Wish, just once, this could happen.


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 25, 2012)

JohnT said:


> G8Keeper,
> 
> I think that is just human nature. Tear the other guy down to build yourself up. I think that (in politics) it is unavoidable.
> 
> ...


 
yes john, i do remember the movie....it was good....and you may be right about human nature, but i would love to see candidates truly campaign on their own merit....and i know for who knows how many elections lately, i have been leaning towards a write in for "none of the above"....lol...


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL, Could not agree more! It certainly would be great if those running for office would set a better example! VOTE NONE OF THE ABOVE !!!!


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 25, 2012)

i can't remember the last time we had a clear cut front runner, or real "winner" so to speak, of a candidate.....lately it just seems like we voting for the "lesser of 2 evils", essentially looking for who is going to screw us less....lol....sorry, this whole political thing is a sore subject for me....lol...i guess i'll step off of my soap box now....roflmao....


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree. It is also hard to restrain my comments to conform with the "no politics" rule. Hope that I did not cross that line.


----------



## Julie (Oct 25, 2012)

No JohnT you haven't. So far I have really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2012)

OK, Cool. I'd hate to spend more time in the corner!


----------



## UBB (Oct 25, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> i can't remember the last time we had a clear cut front runner, or real "winner" so to speak, of a candidate.....



Well that depends on where you lean politically. I know of some folks (relatives) that think the current administration has been the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 25, 2012)

JohnT said:


> OK, Cool. I'd hate to spend more time in the corner!


 
lol...i agree, john....i haven't spent time in the corner yet, and i don't wanna start....roflmao....but believe me, i could definitely say a few more things about this political thing....lol....


----------



## Julie (Oct 25, 2012)

UBB said:


> Well that depends on where you lean politically. I know of some folks (relatives) that think the current administration has been the best thing since sliced bread.



So down UBB, you are getting to close for comfort, let's keep this the way it has been going. Politics in general.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2012)

Julie said:


> So down UBB, you are getting to close for comfort, let's keep this the way it has been going. Politics in general.


 

Seriously, I think the rule of thumb here is that it is perfectly acceptable to hate all politicians (or like all of for that matter), but it is NOT ok to voice favor of one politician over another!


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 25, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Seriously, I think the rule of thumb here is that it is perfectly acceptable to hate all politicians (or like all of for that matter), but it is NOT ok to voice favor of one politician over another!


 
i don't particularly care to endorse one political affiliation over another....i am willing to vote for the best person for a particular job, one that will actually do something that may better my situation, but i don't see too much of that....lol...i seem to fall more into the category of no matter who wins, i'll wind up bending over in the end....lol....


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> i don't particularly care to endorse one political affiliation over another....i am willing to vote for the best person for a particular job, one that will actually do something that may better my situation, but i don't see too much of that....lol...i seem to fall more into the category of no matter who wins, i'll wind up bending over in the end....lol....


 

Yup, BOHICA!


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 25, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Yup, BOHICA!


 
AMEN TO THAT!!!!.....doesn't seem to matter which side it comes from...just get ready....and try not to tense up too much.....roflmao...


----------



## UBB (Oct 25, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Seriously, I think the rule of thumb here is that it is perfectly acceptable to hate all politicians (or like all of for that matter), *but it is NOT ok to voice favor of one politician over another!*



which I refrained from doing.


----------

